# [très Urgent] Pb Grub à la fin de l'installation de la 1.4.

## Arcord

Salut,

Hier soir, j'ai commencé l'installation de la gentoo 1.4rc , j'ai laissé mon PC travaillé cette nuit.

Ce matin, je reprend l'installation et le PC travaille pendant encore quelques heures, puis je termine l'installation.

Là, j'en suis à installé Grub.

Mais il ne détecte pas mes disques.

Mon premier disque (IDE1 Master) est Windows XP.

Mon second disque (IDE1 Slave) est un disque de stockage.

Mon 3ème est le cdrom.

Le 4ème est la gentoo.

Donc, je lance grub.

Puis "root (hd3,0)" pour lui spécifier que ma partition boot est hdd1. Et là il me dit que le device n'est détecté.

J'ai essayé de forcer ce passage avec "rootnoverify (hd3,0)", mais lorsque je veux lui dire de s'installer sur le MBR du premier disque "setup (hd0)", il me met le même message.

A l'aide!!!

J'ai pas envie d'avoir fait tout ça pour rien.

Que puis-je faire?

----------

## Arcord

C'est bon.

En fait, comme mon cdrom est placé avant mon disque "Gentoo", ce dernier est devenu (hd2) pour Grub, et non pas (hd3).

----------

